# Stable Jobs for beginners?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure whether this is the right catigory or not, but oh well...

I was just wondering if there is such a thing as a " learning stable hand"? I am looking to work at a stables, but i do not have the experience in doing much more than looking after my own horse. Is it normal for people to hire & pay a worker who is still learning?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I was hired and paid when I was still learning. My first barn job was at a copetitive show barn. I had never mucked out stalls before, never handled multiple Thoroughbreds at a time who were high strung and energetic. They took it slow. Teaching me to muck stalls and only made me take 1 horse at a time till I got a hang of each of the horses.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Lonannuniel said:


> Not sure whether this is the right catigory or not, but oh well...
> 
> I was just wondering if there is such a thing as a " learning stable hand"? I am looking to work at a stables, but i do not have the experience in doing much more than looking after my own horse. Is it normal for people to hire & pay a worker who is still learning?


Internships or apprenticeships are very popular in the horse industry, espically for training. This summer I plan to do an paid internship with a trainer (the only reason I'm getting paid is because I am doing the internship through a college program.)

I think unpaid interships are more common, but if you have a good teacher/instructor, what you can learn from them is invaluable. :wink:


----------

